# Fry



## malachy (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi hope someone may help, have a 80litre tank 3 chromis, 2damsels, 1Tang and two clowns put in yesterday. Being very new to this hobby, I came home to-day and have found 4babies. I do not know who these could belong to, but they are swimming and look fine, the other inhabitants of the tank are leaving them alone too. What will I feed them on and should I just leave them in the tank - anyh help would be appreciated, they are white coloured at the moment. Thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Aquarium Fish Tank Fry Net Breeder Breeding Hatchery | eBay
You don't want them sucked up into an intake or powerhead, if you wihs to keep them.
You can feed baby Brine shrimp and possibly a small amount of flake food 3-4 times per day, then after a couple of weeks, cut it back to 2-3 times per day, then cut it back again in another few weeks. Watch your water parameters as you do this, you don't want the water messed up.


----------

